
The hacker culture is winning - zdw
http://lemire.me/blog/2015/09/14/the-hacker-culture-is-winning/
======
pedalpete
The benefits of most updates outweigh the cons. Security fixes, Improved
algorithms, Better UX/UI, why would we want to 'wait'? The post does not
provide a real alternative.

